# Pinpoint 7520



## rootbeer

I have a pinpoint 7520 fishfinder. Best unit I have ever had. Came on a used boat, though, and I don't have an owner's manual. I would give my left n*t for a copy of a manual. Can anyone help me out? Glad to pay for it or trade something in return!


----------



## flipp1958

http://www.wmi.org/boards/electronics/message.html?message_id=257005


----------

